# Dazzle show car promotions:Jaguar XK150



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

*Hello there guys and gals.
*
*Continuing with our detailing voyage, this time we had the chance to work on a Jaguar XK150 roadster.

Some informations about this beautiful car:

Year:	1960
Colour: Black
Trim:	Red Hide
Configuration: LHD
Transmission: Automatic
Engine Capacity: 3781

Launched in 1957, Jaguar's XK150 was the third and final iteration of XK range and considered by many to be the best driving model.

This beautiful American market Jaguar was built on 13th January 1960 to its Miami Beach owners chosen specification to include automatic transmission, an exclusive option in its day, as only 72 were produced out of the estimated total production run of 586 DHC cars. Interestingly, this Jaguar was collected from the factory and delivered on Coventry plates (3850 DU) so the new owner, Mr Bisso we understand, could enjoy a European Summer jaunt before returning with the car to Florida.

Returning to Europe during the early 1970's at the behest of an Italian Jaguar distributor who purchased the XK on behalf of his daughter, the car was to be seen on the roads around Milan for many years…..precise and meticulous maintenance was obviously handled by the family dealership. In more recent times this car has resided in the family's private & outstanding 15 Jaguar car collection where it has enjoyed a pampered existence.

Due to the sale of the family business and the subsequent dismantlement of their collection, this Jaguar is available for the first time in nearly 40 years.

And here some photos of the car:

Looking good at first sight.*



























​*But reality is way different.Here are some shots of what we had to deal with.
*


















































































































































































​*Swirls, sanding marks,holograms and deeper scratches all over paintwork.

After thoroughly washing the vehicle and the borrani spoke wheels with Apc Meg's/IronX.
*






























































​*Here some photos of the decontamination procedure with Meg's Clay.
*



























​
*Moving on to correction.
*







​*
Sanding marks were evident on passengers side front fender*.


























​*Whenever, possible we are removing parts, to polish hard to reach areas.
*















*
A few 50/50 shots:*

















​



























*Correction was performed with Cleaner Fluid strong from Swissvax and Hex logic/Lc Cutting pads.
Paint was refined with a finishing pad and Meg's 205, both steps by Flex rotary.*

*Wax of choice was Crystal Rock
*









*Time for some afters*























































































































































































































































































*Chrome parts were hand polished with swissvax metal polish.

*
*Thanks for reading this write-up, questions and comments are more than welcome*

*Andreas*​


----------



## igor lavacar (Apr 12, 2010)

i like it,good work


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Once again a beautiful car and great work.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovely car


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely car , great job :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful car :argie:

Good work!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:argie:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing work. Now it looks as it should look, witch is amazing!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

What a transformation


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice Job and coll car!


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Wow, great job on it OP


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

at beautiful car there Andreas an beautiful work... Guess the Family are moving on, not the norm to sell such a collection.. Any idea when this is going to happen? are they all up for auction?

Keep them beautiful old cars coming :thumb:

what is the sort of time frame you work on most of these as a ball park figure? 60-80 Hrs plus (do you price them on a package or hourly if you don't mine my asking?)


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

A great job, on a great car


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

123quackers said:


> at beautiful car there Andreas an beautiful work... Guess the Family are moving on, not the norm to sell such a collection.. Any idea when this is going to happen? are they all up for auction?
> 
> Keep them beautiful old cars coming :thumb:
> 
> what is the sort of time frame you work on most of these as a ball park figure? 60-80 Hrs plus (do you price them on a package or hourly if you don't mine my asking?)


Thanks mate.

This information about this Jaguar came from the classified when this Italian family decided to sell the vehicle. Now has a very caring owener and as far as I know, he isn't willing to put the car up for sale.

It depends on how much work every car needs, as for the time work and the cost.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very VERY nice


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thats excellent turnaround. 

You regained cars price and glory


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing work:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just how it should be. Black is beautiful... :argie::argie:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Always a stunning piece of work on some very special unusual cars...superb


----------

